
How to Achieve a 3 Day Work Week - nbrempel
https://30hourjobs.com/blog/how-to-achieve-a-3-day-work-week/
======
MuffinFlavored
What would I do all day?... I have a hard time not coding every day as it is.

~~~
nbrempel
I think working on whatever makes you excited in your downtime is fine –
whether that's coding, arts, cooking, spending time with your kids.

The differentiator is that you are working for yourself and not others.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
I don't disagree, but I also find myself... not going outside a lot (at all).
Coding for work, coding for fun. I don't do much else. I'm pretty sure I'm
addicted to the stimulation of being at a desk with my eyes at a screen and
hands on a keyboard.

